# Studio monitor and frequency response



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying new monitors but I see that a lot of manufacturer (tannoy, dynaudio, adam, focal) don't show the frequency response (on-axis, off-axis). 

I wonder why they don't give these informations...(and If I e-mail them...no response)

I don't want to buy a "pig in a poke" (don't know if it's the correct expression in english... :sweat

Fortunatly jbl, neumann show these....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

It's either because they aren't very good or they don't think that the typical customer knows how to interpret it. Little surprised that Tannoy doesn't. I saw them at CEDIA and they kept talking about their concentric drivers - and I would think that they'd want people to see that. 

None of the explanations are very good.


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, tannoy, dynaudio and adam are good manufacturer.

In the past tannoy gives these informations but not now...


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Quite frankly, companies have a very sever problem in hiding information from the consumer. Whether that's in HI Fi, or the studio world. The more information they can hide, the more they can perpetuate the idea that their product is subjectively superior. If all the information were out there, comparision would be too easy, and companies don't really want that. FWIW, Genelec, Seaton, Philharmonic, Audiokinesis and JBL definitely have confidence in their products, and I recommend considering any of these companies for a speaker to be used for monitoring.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> Quite frankly, companies have a very sever problem in hiding information from the consumer. Whether that's in HI Fi, or the studio world. The more information they can hide, the more they can perpetuate the idea that their product is subjectively superior. If all the information were out there, comparision would be too easy, and companies don't really want that. FWIW, Genelec, Seaton, Philharmonic, Audiokinesis and JBL definitely have confidence in their products, and I recommend considering any of these companies for a speaker to be used for monitoring.


Seaton Sound is a good mention as Mark Seaton is totally transparent and honest about this products. Of course his products have a FR that he should be proud of. 

I can't really imagine being able to make an educated purchase for mixing/monitoring/studio work if you can't get concrete information from the mfgr.


----------



## Leon_Tyler (May 2, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what models are you looking at?

As far as studio monitors go, it's been my experience that above a certain price/quality threshold the frequency responses are all "adequate" and the sound of the individual monitor to your own ears becomes most important--something that you feel you can trust and listen to without fatigue. Trusting frequency response spec can be dangerous as it tells you nothing about distortion and coloration, and unless the mfg tells you how they got the spec (mic technique, smoothing, etc.) you don't really know what that little graph means.

I've heard monitors from Tannoy, Focal and ADAM at most of their price points and I'm in love with the new ADAM A7x and A8x nearfields. I personally find the Focal beryllium tweeters a little brittle, and the Tannoy concentric drivers a little, er? "blarey". Can't really speak for the Dynaudio, but they get decent reviews.

There's definitely something to be said for showing accurate spec, which all the Harman product is great for, (I've swept the JBL LSR4328P and it matches perfectly) but that's no substitute for your ears and "knowing" your monitors.

So, I guess, my advice would be to read lots of reviews and absolutely try before you buy--or make sure there's a good return policy...


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi ! Thanks for you response.

I speak about frequency response but I think they MUST give all specs to be able to compare.

For me specs must be:
-freq response (on/off axis)
-DI
-Distorsion
-Spectral decay

Ok, after all that, I have to listen...but it's subjective...I can love it one day and think it's just ok another day...

I'm a guitar player. I love distorsion, coloration, effects,...But I think monitoring must be "transparent".



> Out of curiosity, what models are you looking at?


At this time, I have passive tannoy precision 8. I'm planning to buy active speaker in the futur. I'm looking at neumann KH 120, JBL lsr 4300 or 6000 serie. If you know more good monitor....



Thanks for all your help

Amaury


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

atomik said:


> I'm looking at neumann KH 120, JBL lsr 4300 or 6000 serie. If you know more good monitor....


Genelec 8030a would be in same price class.
http://www.genelec.com/documents/datasheets/DS8030a.pdf

They have listed pretty much all specs you are looking for and not made china like many other monitors. (JBL included)


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok I forgot about Genelec...:heehee:


----------

